# Bikes with Silver Components



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

got a bud who is building up a bike, santa cruz liquid blue colored... i mentioned that he should stray from the norm and instead of using all black (headset, stem, seatpost, collar, bar, wheels) on a dark colored frame he should think about Silver or even Pewter

i was going to show him some examples of some other bikes, but in my searching i found very little...I thought at one time there was a similar post here about a year ago (couldn't find it either) so maybe you can help. show me what you've got in the way of Silver or Pewter components on your bike

mine










Too vintage looking 

thanks in advance!
-b


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

My girl when she was new. The sun kind of washes out the contrast of the dark frame and silver bits, but I thought you'd get the idea. (Note the rims are not silver. Would have looked nice, but cost too much!)


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

i like the silver, pewter and white bits.....and she's a dang fast bike to boot :thumbsup:

edit: the rear shock is now a Fox RP23...the 5th Element was not cutting it


----------



## Brutal Cycles (Feb 16, 2007)

Silver is nice on seatposts and cranks. Keeps the bike from looking worn, as scratches aren't as noticable. These two want to have something at the front to match, to create a visual triangle though, so stems (or if you're feeling industrious, forks) are nice in either clear anodized or polished as well. Kinda want to avoid a big vertical line dividing the bike in half. Throwing silver rims in widens the visual frame to include the whole bike, whereas black rims (& black tires) disappear somewhat in the minds eye and reduce the visual to hub to hub. The minds eye is still intrigued by shiny things.


----------



## chad1433 (Apr 5, 2004)

I've done silver for a while, but it wasn't so easy finding bars to match. My bike has big silver rockers, so I though this would be a good match (I even found a WTB saddle with silver sides):


----------



## Dangeruss (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm in the process of doing a virtually monochrome Silver Yeti 575 rebuild. I'm waiting (with growing impatience) for the Industry Nine wheels and a few other misc. parts so I can complete the build up. Pics to come...


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Silver and Blue*

Here's my Ibex Atlas with the following silver components:

Rock Shox Revelation
Thomson stem
Thomson seatpost
Race Face bars
Hershey Racing seat clamp
Hope XC hubs
Wheelsmith spokes
Truvativ Stylo crankarms

It was a chore finding as much as I did in silver, but the effort paid off, IMO.

Bob


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Here's the wife's bike. She now has a silver stem instead of the black one that's shown.


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

Call_me_Clyde said:


> Here's my Ibex Atlas with the following silver components:
> 
> Bob


are your rims blue or did you photoshopped them?


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Rims are blue*



kaboose said:


> are your rims blue or did you photoshopped them?


They are Vuelta Excalibur Freeride rims, blue in color.


----------



## Ridin'Dirty (Jun 4, 2004)

I have a blue/silver Sultan. I am still waiting on the stem and my I9's - they are all silver except for 2 blue spokes at the valve. Hope to have completed build pics soon!


----------



## Dangeruss (Jan 24, 2006)

Call_me_Clyde said:


> Here's my Ibex Atlas with the following silver components:
> 
> Race Face bars...
> 
> Bob


Do you have a close-up picture of the bar / stem combo?


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

At one time I had a bike with lots of silver.










The Marz Bomber was gorgeous. Too bad it sucked functionally as a fork.


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## Broussard (Mar 17, 2005)

*Who's the lucky guy?*

Tell him to stay away from silver. Looks cheap.


----------



## Wyoman (Mar 3, 2007)

*silver build*

To me, silver suggests light weight more than black components.
Notable silver parts on my bike are silver carbon spacers and silver grips that are actualy slightly transparent so the graphics on the carbon handle bar are visable. I wish that I would have gotten silver on silver I9 wheels instead of black on black. Perhaps next year. Silver is a nice alternative to black.


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Yes I do*



Dangeruss said:


> Do you have a close-up picture of the bar / stem combo?


Here's a couple. PM me know if you want something more specific, and I can email it.

Bob


----------



## Dangeruss (Jan 24, 2006)

Beeyooteeful BMC. Loving the white silver combo.


----------



## jonny290 (May 8, 2007)

Timely thread. I was planning to 'blackout' the new DJ frame I have, given that it's already Rhinolined, but I decided to go with silver accents.

black:
frame
fork
stem
bars
seat
wheels (xero xm-2)
cranks
brakes

silver:
seatpost
headset
shifters
cassette/chainring
pedals
rear der

Probably going to vinyl dye my cable housings bright red tonight for a final accent. Should look awesome.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Old stuff was almost all silver. These two are still regular riders.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Broussard said:


> *who's the lucky guy? * Tell him to stay away from silver. Looks cheap.


 a guy i do some work for is getting a Blur LT...

Man ZB the Curtslo is looking nice! guess i haven't looked at that close on the trail, oh that's because you're always way up a head of me :madman: nice bike, now if you can get him to build you a 29er 

hey Wyoman that BMC is HAWT! nice lookin' ride! thanks to everyone who posted your rides :thumbsup:


----------



## Dangeruss (Jan 24, 2006)

Great, thanks! I've got the same bar on order and wanted to see what it's finish looked like against the Thomson silver. Looks OK, though I wish it was a finer finish than the pebbly looking anodizing. Did you find the silver Revelation stateside or abroad. I couldn't seem to find a US vendor, so I repainted my black one.


----------



## brent878 (Apr 17, 2007)

ya most of the old bikes are all silver. I am in the process to converting stuff on mine to black to give it a more updated look.

But here it is before I started buying black or carbon stuff for it.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

*woow*



Broussard said:


> Tell him to stay away from silver. Looks cheap.


who makes that frame and wear can i get one


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

JUNGLEKID5 said:


> who makes that frame and wear can i get one


Curtlo & (Click Here)


----------



## fergyrock (Apr 22, 2005)

You wanted silver, you got it. saw this in another thread a while back


----------



## titusbro (Oct 15, 2004)

*Ok, I'll toss my 'silver' into the ring...*

Here's my 05 Motolite... before the seatstay replacement and after.

Silver Parts:
RaceFace Deus Cranks/Rings
X9 Shifters/R.D.
CK Hubs/Headset
XT Cogs
Thomson Post/Stem (later Hope Stem)
Salsa Skewers/Seatpost Collar
Spokes


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

This may be a bit OT but I do see myself going back to the old school silver component's on next years build :thumbsup: 

All my older bikes of days gone by had the silver aluminum, steel and or titanium components. Then came the all black 
look which as of late is getting boring. On my latest build I found myself going with a brushed aluminum frameset. 
The components are a mix of black and silver with some gold jewelry.

Jake :ihih:


----------



## Carbon Ken (Mar 31, 2005)

Silver components are cool but I've always thought that silver rims looked kind of cheap.

I used to have a pair of Mavic 317's mated to a pair of CK hubs and they looked kinda cheap... even with the hubs. I've since switched to 819's with silver spokes.


----------



## ®andyA (Dec 23, 2003)

*Even my cables are silver...*

... but you asked for silver components so...


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Trek Syncros*

I custom built my Trek w/ silver Syncros stuff.


----------



## AlliKat (Apr 28, 2006)

look on the vintage forum. 'Everything' cool used to be silver. Especially when the older heavier parts were chromoly painted black. Silver was cool because you needed a non-corrosive material to be silver in color.


----------



## HetTuig (Sep 28, 2005)




----------



## FTM (Sep 14, 2004)




----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

FTM said:


>


nice fixie!


----------



## FTM (Sep 14, 2004)

brado1 said:


> nice fixie!


Thanks, it's a lot of fun on the singletrack; loves to climb.


----------



## KarlosPirahna (Sep 6, 2005)

I like the silver stuff too, it keeps looking new for longer


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

My Transition Preston...I still like silver:thumbsup:




























Edit: I almost forgot my SS too.


----------



## endurowanker (Mar 22, 2004)

i like little silver accents on a chiefly black bike. 
silver headset and stem on mine. just breaks it up a little :thumbsup:


----------



## habernac (Apr 12, 2005)

I went all silver.


----------



## jspharmd (Jan 11, 2005)

My Fly Team


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

joining the game a little late but La Belle Dame sports:

silver saddle
silver seatpost
silver sparkle grips
silver stem
silver (and pink) streamers
silver bottle cages
silver cable housing (brake & derailleur)
silver pedals
silver headset spacers
and
a (mostly) silver fork



















rt


----------



## MondoRides (Feb 18, 2004)

*Working on a similar project...*

No pics yet but I'm building up a liquid blue SS Chameleon with silver parts. Here's what I've got collected for the project so far:

Fork: Zion Rigid Fork (White - thinking about getting PC-ed to match the frame)
Headset: CK (Silver)
Wheelset: Mavic x317 w/XT hubs (silver on silver)
Cranks: Truvativ Stylo Team (polished)
Chainring: Surly 36T (polished)
Stem: Thomson Elite (silver)
Bars: Azonic Double Wall Risers (polished)

Also looking to get a matching Thomson seatpost for the project if I can find a good deal on one. Otherwise, there are plenty of other inexpensive silver posts to be found. Here's a link to an earlier thread I've found for additional inspiration:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=258809


----------



## MondoRides (Feb 18, 2004)

*Better late than...?*

Sorry to dig up such a vintage thread but I finally finished my own silver project so I thought I would post it to the thread that inspired me to build it.

This was previously setup as a trail bike but I've since stripped the parts for a couple other builds and now have this setup as my SS townie bike. Maybe a little overkill for it's intended purpose but after I stripped and re-powdercoated it in liquid blue, it was just too beautiful to just hang my old bin parts on it.

*Silver Parts*:

Fox Float F100 RLC
Juicy 7 discs
Thomson stem and post
Azonic riser bars and pedals
Chris King headset, rear hub and cog
Mavic 317/717 rims
Surly tensioner, flask and flask-cage 
Salsa seat collar
Stripped and polished XTR cranks
Jericho Suffer-rings and guard (34x14 gearing for scooting around town - no real climbing involved )


----------



## ®andyA (Dec 23, 2003)

*The thread still lives...!*

It's tough to find silver components nowadays. I was lucky enough to be able to build up my CX racer w/ silver comps a couple years ago.










Note: I recently had my wheels relaced to silver Centaur hubs.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Like this?


----------



## MTK (Feb 18, 2004)

*That is one Bad Ass Bike.*



anthonys said:


>


Love It,look's so comfy. Peace.

MTK


----------



## gsomtb (Jul 18, 2007)

*Match your parts!!!!! UGH*

Is it just me or does it seemd like a lot people miss the mark when they spend big $$$ on a nice wheelset with ano'd hubs and matching King headset then don't bother to match the set collar to them? (Or to the headset if it's diff than the hubs?)

I think if you've got the coin and inclination to match high end stuff then you can take the time and $ to find a matching collar or even have a silver one PC'd if that's what it takes......

Just my .02.................whaddaya think?


----------



## Combatcm (Nov 15, 2005)

The SGS. The frame needs a good polish job for this season. I was gonna paint it, but i liked the raw finish with the MTX's.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Silver is the new black:


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

wow who dug this thread up?

more silver bits --- me likey :thumbsup:


----------



## Blueboost (Nov 3, 2008)

looks great with the stock white seat, unfortunately _my_ rear end wasn't too fond of it.


----------



## jayusl (Nov 7, 2008)

Well..... this isn't exactly what you asked for but I went with mostly silver accents and just a little red. Ignore the pedals. I was still waiting on my Time atac's to come in when I took this.


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

More bits. :thumbsup: 

P


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

Silver is ugly.


----------



## Presto (Apr 6, 2006)

HetTuig said:


>


Very nice. Custom paint job?


----------



## messofzero (Jul 8, 2005)

cross check
silver bars stem seatpost seatpost clamp headset hubs wheels spokes cranks chain freewheel bars


----------



## Ry-daddy (Aug 24, 2008)

Silver makes you go faster....


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

hella silver..


----------



## MondoRides (Feb 18, 2004)

*Not mine but pretty nice...*

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=3220722&postcount=1

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=3230956&postcount=19


----------



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

Does anyone know of any decent silver stems currently being produced with a 25.4mm clamp? Thomson no longer them and they size I need (90mm) is sold out everywhere that still had left-over inventory.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

FKMTB07 said:


> Does anyone know of any decent silver stems currently being produced with a 25.4mm clamp? Thomson no longer them and they size I need (90mm) is sold out everywhere that still had left-over inventory.


Here is a super-light, 100mm one on eBay right now:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Titanium-Stem-MTB-Bicycle-Bike-Ti-3Al2-5V-6Al4V-25-4mm_W0QQitemZ370119999357QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item370119999357&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## tg (Feb 1, 2006)

*My 5-spot dressed in silver.*

SILVER looks best on black.


----------



## MondoRides (Feb 18, 2004)

*Nice one!*

:thumbsup:


.WestCoastHucker. said:


> hella silver..


I was just looking at the other pictures you had posted up on this bike. You must buy Mother's Polish in bulk to keep this bike looking shiny  
https://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=3031288&postcount=14


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

A little silver here and there...


----------



## MondoRides (Feb 18, 2004)

*Sorry to resurect this old thread...*



FKMTB07 said:


> Does anyone know of any decent silver stems currently being produced with a 25.4mm clamp? Thomson no longer them and they size I need (90mm) is sold out everywhere that still had left-over inventory.


...but if anyone is interested in silver components on the cheap, you can pickup some silver Race Face Deus bars and stems pretty cheap right now at Price Point

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail.htm?stylePkey=19237

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail.htm?stylePkey=19243


----------

